# Question on P/W - psi - gpm



## guardi pro (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey guys - Would 4.5 gpm be to much? We do alot of homes that are on wells and worried about that much gpm... Set up is : Direct drive / 13hp Honda / 3500 psi with 4.5 gpm (Cat Pump). 3.5 should be fine, but we can get the 4.5 for a few $$ more. Thanks for any input!


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

4.5...that's some serious gpm! Depends on what you're doing with it. 

For me, that would be overkill... I typically use something around 2500psi with around 2.5gpm.

If you do some serious work, I guess it could be worth it...but only if you do serious work IMO.


----------



## Kennedy (Apr 18, 2007)

We have a 5.6gpm 2500 psi machine and use a 25 gallon buffer tank just in case the well or water supply can't handle the draw. The more gpm the faster you'll work. Its about the rinsing not the pressure.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

I think Kennedy said it all. But I just want to add, if you are going to spend that kind of money on a PWer why not buy a belt driven machine? From what I hear they are a lot better than direct drive.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

guardi pro said:


> Hey guys - Would 4.5 gpm be to much? We do alot of homes that are on wells and worried about that much gpm...


Your area may be different, but I run into problems in Southern New England with that much
Maybe they are a lot of shallow wells and what not
But 2.5 I can usually (and I must check them-so I mean usually) do OK
That's pretty safe

Could be a local thing though


----------



## guardi pro (Apr 19, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> I think Kennedy said it all. But I just want to add, if you are going to spend that kind of money on a PWer why not buy a belt driven machine? From what I hear they are a lot better than direct drive.


You are correct on the belt drive, however they weigh alot more, and run about $1k more. This unit might be a little over kill, but at least we have it, if needed. Thinking 3000 psi and 3.5 gpm will be just fine. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

I just made the upgrade from 2500 @ 3G's to 2500-3000 @ 5.5G's .
nite & day !

1st, I read all the PWr wash boards I could find.

Almost all city water will give you 5GPM's, (here it's 10 - 12+).
You will begin to see probs when you go bigger, to the 8GPM machines, which become seriously expensive anyway.

GPM's is what you want. 
Pressure, as you know, is dangerous. Can, and will, eat up wood AND concrete.

If low flow expected, a surge tank about 100G's is probably minimum.
I'm going to try 55G drum, because I've got one!

Well fed? May require the 235G - 300G tanks w/float valve & strainer.

If you run the pump dry it will cavitate and eat the pistons...
Also, big chance of sand from well fed sources. Will also eat the pump.

Seems it always gets complicated... Bigger pump, you'll want a tank, that means a trailer, more hose, wands, special tips... and chems!

thegrimescene.com is best source info available on pressure washing.
Read through their threads...
r


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Rich, you bring a tear to my eye... Another painter converted.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

lol Ken...
if only the jehova's witnesses could be so lucky with converting me....

"dang it, quit knocking on my door...leave your little brochure and beat it" :sneaky2:


----------

